# New to forum running dnp next tuesday



## Akhicks92 (Mar 30, 2017)

I wanted to put a log up of my DNP experience. Im gonna run it for 14 days 
Days 1-3 200mg
Days 4-7 400mg
Days 8-14 500mg
Im also gonna 4ius of hgh a day while doing it. 
If you have amy questions please ask and I'll try and give an extremely detailed log. 
Id like to thank everyone on here ahead of time for their logs and the time they spent writing them and helping others


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2017)

Don't want to be presumptuous but do you know what you are doing with dnp?

Also how long are you running GH for?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Mar 31, 2017)

I do know what im doing. Thank you for asking.I'm gonna run the hgh tell october


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

We have a section for members logs !!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2017)

Just starting the GH now?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Mar 31, 2017)

Gonna move this to members log area


----------

